# filesharing kills connectivity

## akb

hi there... i hope someone can help me with this...  :Smile: 

well, my prob is that whenever i use an ed2k-filesharingtool @ one of my 2 clients, the connection to the internet is almost broken. with bit luck i have pings about 500ms (doesnt matter if the ping is done from client or router), but most of the time i simply cannot connect to any server. even in irc and instand messaging clients i get disconnected then... but the ed2k program just runs fine...

i took a look at my mtu, but the routers mtu for ppp0 is (correctly) 1492, as well as my mldonkey. btw: in mldonkey i had to set mtu from 1500 to 1492 and it helped a BIT, but not that much that i could be glad about it.

the ed2k programs even do not down- or upload that much, that it could break my line, even not if i add the shown overhead to the normal rate.

anyone a solution or tipp for that?  :Sad: 

it would even help if someone could tell me how to see the REAL up/down-rates of my router... maybe there's something filling my upload, even if i dont think so...

 :Smile: 

edit: the clients are gentoo w/ mldonkey (my machine) and wxp w/ emule (gf's machine). would be nice if anyone could tell me how to set the mtu for the clients too... maybe theres the problem... hmmm...

----------

## msh

What kind of connection do you use?

----------

## gfdsa

1. mldonkey does not use mtu option for defining anything, its for traffic accounting 

2. _hardly_ related to mtu at all

3. dig to the tcp/udp connection/sec

----------

## rizzo

You need to tell mldonkey to cap the upload/download rates at a reasonable limit.  I believe it's somewhere in the downloads.ini file.

Update OK here are the lines in your downloads.ini file:

```
max_hard_download_rate = 96

max_hard_upload_rate = 10

```

I have 768/128 Kbps DSL.  This translate in the rate terms to 96/16 max possible (divide by 8 bits per byte).  I set my upload to 10 for whatever reason I don't know.  I think it was the lowest upload possible where the original edonkey client wouldn't cap your download speed.  It's followed me since.Last edited by rizzo on Thu Mar 27, 2003 8:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## koala

If your network is hubbed, you can use something like iftop which works pretty well. My DSL router supports SNMP, which I use to monitor input/output with gkrellm and a plugin.

I don't believe it's a MTU issue, but who knows...

----------

## akb

iftop? is this a top-like tool for network interfaces?

btw: yes, i have this 768/128kbit adsl too, but it doesnt matter which max rates i set. i ever have 90/10 or less set and it still causes this problems. just thought that setting the mtu in mldonkey would help since there is a special option for that.

well, i think i'll try monitoring first and then repost  :Smile: 

----------

## metal

You may need also to look at parameter max_opened_connections

I have ADSL 256/128 with parameters:

max_hard_download_rate=24

max_hard_upload_rate=8

max_opened_connections=128

I get a good download speed (~20kb/s) almost all the time, but after 18/20 hours internet connection gets broken(mainly DNS resolution). I think it is a linux problem, because after reboot everything is working fine again.

Can you give me some hints ? I'll download iftop and will give it a try.

Thank you in advance.

----------

## koala

iftop is a pretty curses based network traffic monitor. I run it in my sixth virtual console in 1024x768 and it is quite useful.

----------

## koala

shite, double post.

Might as well tell you that you can get it from:

http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pdw/iftop/

----------

## rizzo

Also you might want to use the latest version of mldonkey.  I strongly suggest you not use the mldonkey ebuild.  Build it from the latest CVS.

----------

## gdc34

Someone else mentioned the solution above.

You need to cap your upload to around 80% of maximum possible upload.

----------

## hairyfeet

Just stumbled across this thread. If you still have the problem you might want to try Pango's adapted wondershaper script available at http://www.mldonkeyworld.com. Though right now only the main page is accessible. The plain wondershaper script might also do the trick.

Hmm might only work if you set up a dedicated router a simple floppy distribution can be found here http://zelow.no/floppyfw.

----------

